
From Moore's Law to Barrett's Rules - robg
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124242845507325429.html
======
gourneau
My favorite section of the article:

"Don't mess with Moore's Law. This metronome of the digital age, says Mr.
Barrett, isn't really a law, but "a social contract, a road map, a sign post.
It's something to hang in front of the bright, bushy-tailed new young
graduates and tell them: 'We've kept this thing going for 40 years now, so
don't screw it up' -- and by God, they don't."

The social construction of computation :)

------
jonnycoder
I feel that Obama and the Democratic Congress will swing way too far in the
opposite direction of Bush and the Republicans. Yea I believe we still need
stop anti-competitive behavior, especially AT&T and others. But am I the only
one getting a feeling that they, the U.S., will use Intel as an example of an
evil corporation taking excess profit (50%) and paying out HUGE bonuses ($6
million total to CEO)? Yet the results speak for themselves: lower prices and
better performance (Moore's Law).

~~~
dantheman
If you look throughout history the only monopolies that exist are those
granted by the government. Sure standard oil captures a huge chunk of the
market (by lowering prices over 90%), but they lose that advantage, by the
time antitrust action was taken against them it had already lost a large chunk
of its market. Antitrust law was originally passed because of the government
involvement in the train industry.

Also, regulation increased under bush and so did oversight. We currently have
the most regulations we've ever had, decelerating the rate of new regulation
isn't actually removing it.

Back To Hacking :)

